# more unauthorized eBay picture usage



## Ernie (Oct 17, 2009)

A picture boosted straight from our gallery by incredibleorchids in Seattle, WA. Are they a member here? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-Vanda-M-Pe...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a01d9d7d6

http://www.enlightenedorchids.com/GalleryPaph.htm scroll about 3/4 down. 

Sent a message to them. Gave until Sun am to remove before I file a complaint. Who the heck would want to pilfer my shabby photography? 

-Ernie


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 18, 2009)

Not sure if they are members here, I haven't seen any postings, but am surprised. I know them and they seem to be quite reputable and have decent plants.

Susan


----------



## ncart (Oct 18, 2009)

That's too bad. Those guys were at Oregon Orchid Society spring show. I hope they will remove the pictures soo. It has been on Ebay for a while.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a friend who is a professional photographer. She was hired to photograph for a local botanical garden. Posted many of these photos to a photo sharing site, with her trademark. A few weeks later it was brought to her attention that her images were being used by a vendor on ebay and they had cropped her name out. 
She has now taken to watermarking directly across her images. It takes away some of the enjoyment, but she can't have people stealing her work (especially when it was for clients who may want the rights to the photos).

Its a shame really.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 18, 2009)

I find it unfortunate when I have had to report photo theft to EBay, but it works.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2009)

paphreek said:


> I find it unfortunate when I have had to report photo theft to EBay, but it works.


Yes, I've had to do that, also.

Good luck, Ernie!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 18, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Who the heck would want to pilfer my shabby photography?



Maybe they couldn't find better shots? :rollhappy:

Occasionally I'll search around to see who and if anyone is using my stuff. What has been interesting is that while I have seen this happen, mostly it is used in some strange way, like in a montage, or the like, but not directly to sell something. I hate watermarking because why bother posting a ruined shot?


----------



## Clark (Oct 18, 2009)

Scumbags!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 19, 2009)

Clark E said:


> Scumbags!!!



Exactly!

Ramon


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 19, 2009)

Disappointing when this happens. I have purchased several plants from them on eBay and I have always been very pleased with the purchase. I have let them know that if they continue to use pirated photos they won't get any more business from me. I suggest that others do the same. Let us know how they respond.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 19, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> Disappointing when this happens. I have purchased several plants from them on eBay and I have always been very pleased with the purchase. I have let them know that if they continue to use pirated photos they won't get any more business from me. I suggest that others do the same. Let us know how they respond.



Have you heard anything from them Ernie? They responded to my message with this:

_Hi Kirk,

Thanks for your message. We assure you that we do not use other's photos without permission. In fact, 80% of the photos we use are provided from our vendors (growers), especially if they aren't BS and we haven't bloomed the flower yet. And 20% is taken actually by myself. If a photo is not provided, we provide parent plant photos supplied by our vendor. Being a photographer and web designer, I know I wouldn't want my photos being used without proper permission. If there is a copyright issue, we first contact our vendor letting them know of the complaint, respond to the person whom took the photo, and remove the photo promptly. We note in our auctions that we do not have a photo or provide them with an address of which they can find one. Please let me know if you find any discrepancies and we would be happy to contact our vendors regarding any copyright. Thanks again for your previous purchases and contacting me with regards to this.

Best regards,

Brian 


- incredibleorchids_


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2009)

who knows, maybe one of their vendors lifted the photo?


----------



## Ernie (Oct 19, 2009)

They have not responded to me. I have filed the complaint with eBay. 

I also noticed another seller, nia22d, using Ed Merkle's image of his Paph Spring Moonbeam. 

-Ernie


----------



## paphreek (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's another example of the SAME SELLER using a photo credited to Matthew Gore on slipperorchid.info: http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-spicerianu...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27ac6a6ae1

My Paph Cooksonii was also lifted, AGAIN, by another vendor. http://cgi.ebay.com/SPECIMEN-Paphio...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2303717372
This one even has the balls to claim that "The flower picture is from a previous year......." Not only a previous year, but a different plant and different grower.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2009)

Ross, I knew you had sold your Cooksonii but I didn't know it was to J.E.M. Orchids!LOL


----------



## Ernie (Oct 20, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> who knows, maybe one of their vendors lifted the photo?



Seems like it (although I disagree with the "wonderful photo" comment  )...

Hi Ernie,

Thanks for your message and letting me know regarding this issue. We will remove the photo rightfully. I apologize for this as our vendors provide us photos for any non-blooming items we carry. I am a photographer myself and take photos for our company. If we do not have photos, we request from our vendors or members from our society. I will be sure to pass this onto our vendor that this photo is rightfully removed and shall be removed from their database. Sorry again for any inconvenience. Nonetheless, you have a wonderful photograph. 

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Candace (Oct 20, 2009)

> My Paph Cooksonii was also lifted, AGAIN, by another vendor. http://cgi.ebay.com/SPECIMEN-Paphiop...item2303717372
> This one even has the balls to claim that "The flower picture is from a previous year......." Not only a previous year, but a different plant and different grower.



Wow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow. Such chutzspah!


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 1, 2009)

It's wrong to steal photos and use them without authorization. Period. How frustrating it is that this happens so often! 

I allow people to use my photos if they ask my permission and as long as they are willing to give me credit. That's all I ask. Still, my photos get stolen and used illegally just like the photos of so many others do.

Come on karma!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2009)

I remember someone telling me about a conversation they had had with a certain orchid vendor many years ago who they had caught with basically stolen plants; basically their reply was that if people were so trusting they deserved to get bitten. So I guess to that sort of person all those pictures out there are just begging to be used for whatever they feel like using them for, because we are some dumb to leave them in plain view without any marks to keep them from being used. Also lots of people are just plain lazy and won't lift a finger to do even the simplest thing if they don't have to


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> I remember someone telling me about a conversation they had had with a certain orchid vendor many years ago who they had caught with basically stolen plants; basically their reply was that if people were so trusting they deserved to get bitten. So I guess to that sort of person all those pictures out there are just begging to be used for whatever they feel like using them for, because we are some dumb to leave them in plain view without any marks to keep them from being used. Also lots of people are just plain lazy and won't lift a finger to do even the simplest thing if they don't have to



So it's our fault for being trusting? Warped thinking, I say.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2009)

you'd probably be unpleasantly surprised to find out how many people think that way (what can I get for nothing) and feel proud that they can succeed at it


----------

